# what made you have a cockapoo?



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I first saw a cockapoo on my way to work I was so taken by the one I saw I had to have one! It was love at first sight for me
so what made you have a cockapoo? Best thing iv ever done


----------



## Besotted (May 23, 2011)

What made me have a cockapoo? We wanted to get a dog but didn't know enough about different breeds so we started researching and soon realised that cockapoos have lovely temperaments and make great family dogs. We've had our dog, Bella, for 1 week now (she's 9 weeks old) and we are all absolutely besotted.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Interesting thread Hayley. I have a friend with one and my daughter was in love with it. I wanted a small, shaggy,trainable dog with lots of personality and the cockapoo fitted the bill best. My friend's cockapoo was quite young and later grew really big, but fortunately by then I already had mine, or I might have been put off! I managed to find a toy cross which stayed reasonably small luckily


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had been without dogs for 10 years since the cokers died, when my mum had my youngest brother Innes, she said she couldnt have a child in the house with out a dogas she beleaves in the healf benafits to the emin system whith having a dog. as my step dag had dogs and cats in the house when he was growing up, my mum had poodles and a cav in her childhood and we had the cockers growing up. 

mum could decide on a breed, she was drawn to the cockers but bidnt want all the hair. she loves bassets but they are howlers and not the best dogs for stairs (we live in a split levle house) she loves the spinonie but its to big for us, and she loves the lagotto(cockapoo lookalikie) but they are diggers. 

so some how she found the cockapoo, and almost was at the point where she was willing to ship one from the US when we eventualy found a breeder in lincolin, a long drive, but well worth it.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We were looking for a dog with an easy going temprament that doesn't shed. I had originally thought a Bichon Havanese but then my sister in law told me about cockapoos. Then she got one and we decided to get one too so that they would be friends and my sister in law will happily dog sit for another cockapoo!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we researched alot....but my husband who was scared of dogs his whole life, had met one dog who he did like who was a cocker, so he wanted to get a cocker if we did have to get a dog  obviously we had to. But i have severe allergies and I needed a dog that wouldn't make me have issues. so I stumbled upon the cockapoo which are not that common around here. and ever since we have seen them we just can't help but fall in love. Best decision ever.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

When we decided to get another dog I wanted another Springer but my wife said no didn't want the hairs. Then on her travels she had seen some Labradoodle puppy's but we decided it would be to big. Looking for a different Poodle cross I found the Cockapoo to me the ideal dog a bit of Spaniel for me and less hair on the floor for my wife, and the rest is history. In about 3 weeks we will have our second Cockerpoo.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We had a cocker who died at 13, so knew we liked them, my sister in law got a labradoodle, and we'd heard of cockapoos so looked them up !
As soon as I saw pics of them I wanted one - and less hair in the house was a bonus !
Mind you, our second one will soon be as big as a labradoodle !! And he's only 10 mths, no seriously am hoping he has stopped growing now.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Match.com for me !!!!

I turned 40 - my Bi Polar wife ran off with another man and I lost my job - all within 6 weeks of each other. My father gave me a Match.com subscription for Christmas; I developed a fear of Nurses ! and then I met Julia (had I met her a day later I would have got a further 6 months free !!! lol) - proposed after 4 weeks; married 6 months later and that was 3 years ago xxxxx Julia was the best thing that has ever happen to me - and along with the package came a step-son; a step-daughter; 2 horses a pony and 7 dogs...... and a waiting list of Julia's Cockapoos xxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Match.com for me !!!!
> 
> I turned 40 - my Bi Polar wife ran off with another man and I lost my job - all within 6 weeks of each other. My father gave me a Match.com subscription for Christmas; I developed a fear of Nurses ! and then I met Julia (had I met her a day later I would have got a further 6 months free !!! lol) - proposed after 4 weeks; married 6 months later and that was 3 years ago xxxxx Julia was the best thing that has ever happen to me - and along with the package came a step-son; a step-daughter; 2 horses a pony and 7 dogs...... and a waiting list of Julia's Cockapoos xxxx
> 
> Stephen xx


wow! that is pretty amazing! congrats on finding all of the loves in your life


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Why were you scared of nurses? We are quite nice really


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sure that You are lovely x
Being a bloke on a dating site such as Match - and giving that I have an upbringing that taught me manners and respect (perhaps a touch too Traditional !) - I was under the impression that suitable ladies would expect to meet in an open social place (of their choice) for a first date - and not expect anything other than a drink / meal and pleasant conversation !
......perhaps I had been "out of the loop" for too long (nearly 20years married) and my preconceptions of dating a little dated themselves - because I was not expecting to meet "Modern Woman" at all.

Several nice drinks and chats later - I met my first "Nurse" - who had actually texted me a photo of her getting ready for the evening before we had even met (nice suspenders I thought at the time x). In a quiet country pub we met - roaring log fire and the landlord - so we had pick of seats. I got the drinks and sat on one stool and she sat beside me on a bench. Within 5 minutes she had a leg draped over mine (gulp ! - felt a little Dustin Huffman in The Graduate !) - this evolved in a blink to both legs over mine and a hand inside my jumper - and as I quickly stood to get another round in - my date flew across the room behind me - as I had not noticed her other hand down the back of my trousers !!!
Nurse 2 - was visiting her son in Australia while we played e-mail tennis - I was taken with her profile and loved the banter - a month of mail and a phone call later had her insisting that I met at hers - I suggested a open social meet and was told in no uncertain terms to be at hers at 1pm sharp !........I got there at 12:45 just to be safe !
This lovely lady was another of the wave of women that had slightly embellished her profile ! and funnily enough looked 10 years older than her photos (!!) along with the apparent medical disorder that left her 8 inches shorter too ! As I sat with my coffee in her lounge - conversation turned to her vast income and underwear fetish ! I was totally fine with that ...until she decided to show me that morning's purchase - she was wearing it ! ............yeap - I dropped my coffee !
Nurse 3 ! - Lovely lovely lady - ticked many a box - and a few boxes I didn't know needed ticking ! - I ended up under house arrest for a week and only released when daughters came back from their fathers ! enough said.

Hope that explained my fear of Nurses for you.

Stephen x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I met my lovely hubby on an internet dating site. I'm surprised he was interested in me if all the other women behaved like that!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I met my lovely hubby on an internet dating site. I'm surprised he was interested in me if all the other women behaved like that!


Thats why he was interested in you Helen the others probably scared him to death x

Nothing as interesting regarding what made me get a cockapoo.... the kids were hassling for a dog with the usual.. I'll take it for a walk in the rain, go out before school ha... please Mom business !!! After however long the nagging worked and I thought well just look into it, Im allergic to some dog coats, so did plenty of research and toyed, like others, with a labradoodle. But the cockapoo won even though Id never seen one "in real life"... got Wilf and would nt be without him, even though they dont get up before school or go for walks in the rain...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> the kids were hassling for a dog with the usual.. I'll take it for a walk in the rain, go out before school ha... please Mom business !!!


Oh my, what a strange coincidence my eldest boy did that to me ... What clinched the deal was seeing JD's real life cockapoo on a visit.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

My family dog lived until I was 23 and I was distraught when she died. I have always wanted a dog of my own, but have always worked full time. In 2007, I had my first child and was at home on maternity leave for over a year, so I was tempted then, but wasn't sure about having a dog with a very small child and I knew I'd be going back to work at some point. Then, when I had my son, we decided that having a nanny would be a far better idea than using a nursery (I have an hour long commute each way, so had trouble getting back before the nurseries shut). Our nanny just happened to be a dog lover. It took about a year before the penny suddenly dropped! 

So, I started working on my husband (who isn't really a dog person) and that took a few months. I wanted a rescue dog, as I didn't want the problems associated with pedigrees, but the only dogs he liked were springer spaniels! And then I met a lady walking a cockapoo in the park, went online and found the breeder, my husband liked the pictures and the rest is history.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh my, what a strange coincidence my eldest boy did that to me ... What clinched the deal was seeing JD's real life cockapoo on a visit.


Jukee Doodles being shortened to JD's, is that like Dolce and Gabbana being shortened to D&G............talk about designer dogs! LOL roud:

All Stephen thinks with JD's is ...with coke please.

Julia xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Jukee Doodles being shortened to JD's, is that like Dolce and Gabbana being shortened to D&G............talk about designer dogs! LOL roud:
> 
> All Stephen thinks with JD's is ...with coke please.
> 
> Julia xx


Suppose if the JD abbreviation has too strong an association for Stephen I could go with JuDo's (just trying to reduce my keyboard strokes for fear of contributing to my RSI from too many forum posts) but that doesn't have quite the same cool designer ring to it and keeps making me think of Cujo 

I'm rambling better get off do some washing, hoovering and tidying...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd been desperate for a dog for about 6months, but hubby kept saying no way. This didn't deter me!. I had friends come to stay over new year and one of them is a dog groomer. I told her my desire for a dog but wasn't too sure of which breed would suit me. My biggest concern was allergies, followed by a list of requirements. We thrashed it through and she came up with a cockapoo. I'd not really heard of it before. 

An hour later we were walking on the beach and came across a beautiful black cockapoo. That was it, I was hooked. I kept thinking about owning a cockapoo. Still the hubby said no! But I never gave up. Everytime he put a reason as to why we couldn't have a dog, I came back with a counter answer. 

Eventually after 4 months of 'nagging' he conceded and tentatively asked where and how we would find a puppy. Low and behold I'd only that day spoken to a breeder who had some 9 week old pups. Three days later we were the proud owners of a cockapoo and have loved every minute of it.

As for the hubby, he is thrilled too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Julie I suppose you walk in the rain lol so its ok that you nagged xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wilfiboy - Sure do. I do majority of the walking. Hubby will only walk if I'm not around. However, he did try to get into the walking bit and took Millie out all dutifully, for their first outing alone. It was a disaster. Millie found cow poo that she loved and once he'd got her back on the lead she was a wild terror from the excitement of the cow poo. He hasn't walked her since !

Stephen, Jukee Doodles. Loved you tale.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I was thinking about getting a dog for Over a year, but was just trying to decide which breed to get, as I've mentioned I have some problems with anxiety, and depression and findmit very difficult to go out on my own, as I get very panicky. I'd finally decided on a spaniel or a border collie as they are both energetic and would force me to try and get out with them. Also I thought having someone to care for and focus my attentions on would be good for me. I started looking for breeders, then I was chatting to my friend Nicola and she said she was also getting a puppy, and had found one called a cockapoo. I'd never heard of them before so I did a bit of googling and found them. I immediately fell in love with these cute, fun little guys, the videos I saw on you tube made them seem a little crazy/eccentric, which I thought would suit me fine (not much different from myself). My friend also set me some pictures of her puppy, a month or so later and I was the proud daddy of Poppy, and I've never looked back. I' only had Poppy just over a month but find it hard to imagine a time when I didn't have Poppy with me. I'm still having trouble getting out alone, but have had a small walk about 300 meters alone with Poppy so was really pleased with myself for that. But my mood seems a bit brighter and I have had a few laughs and fun with Poppy, there have also been tears and hair tearing, but I do feel a bit brighter, so she must be doing something right. So that's why I got her and why I love my Cockapoo


----------

